# Proper watch fit?



## Psydelik

Delete this thread if it's as stupid as I'm lead to think it is, but i'd love to know, how tight/loose do you wear your Omega (or, any other watch for that matter..)? and how should a watch fit, ideally? I find mine slides down over my wrist bone quite easily and I can easily fit my index finger under the clasp. Again, please tell me if I'm overthinking this, as I have a tendency to do that hahah


----------



## Dixan

Psydelik said:


> Delete this thread if it's as stupid as I'm lead to think it is, but i'd love to know, how tight/loose do you wear your Omega (or, any other watch for that matter..)? and how should a watch fit, ideally? I find mine slides down over my wrist bone quite easily and I can easily fit my index finger under the clasp. Again, please tell me if I'm overthinking this, as I have a tendency to do that hahah


Sounds a bit loose, to me. I wear my watches so they sit on my actual wrist; not at the base of my hand, and not over the little knobby wrist bone, but just after that. I guess I could just get a pinky tip in there if I tried. My watches are never loose enough to slide around, though. I think it looks awful when you see someone's watch sitting outside of their shirt cuff, a heap of loose metal at the base of their hand. Bangle bracelets these watches are not.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## joeuk

fit a finger under mine just like you rather like it a bit loose


----------



## yande

I like mine snug, though not so you can see the imprint of the band on my wrist. Bear in mind, this is making for allowances for shrinkage and expansion of my wrist throughout the day, At the largest girth, (?) the watch is snug, but at those cooler, (thinner wrist) moments there is no way I could invert my watch on the wrist. It is amazing the difference in wrist size day to day, even hour to hour and another reason I am surprised that Omega have not bought in a micro adjustment for their bracelets. Not a silly question at all.
regards
mark


----------



## Jon Kenney

There is no correct way to wear a watch other than the way _you_ like to wear it.

My SMP on a bracelt wears loose enough to slide over the wrist bone. My Hedgehopper wears as loose but I wouls prefer it slightly tighter due to the heft of it but can't due to the size of my hands (if it is any tighter, I can't fit it over my hand).

This differs when I put my watches on a strap, be it leather, rubber or fabric. I prefers these slightly tighter and not to move around too much, but not so tight as to dig into my wrist.

Climate obviously plays a part as well to how the watch wears.

Would I wear the bracelets slightly tighter if I had the option of a micro adjustment.......... probably, but only when I wanted to.

Wear it how _you_ feel comfortable wearing it.


----------



## boywondergq1

I prefer my bracelets a little loose, straps obviously fit snug and they give a little also to accommodate expansion. On my PO, it's slightly loose, but more snug. It is a heavy watch and if it was any looser the head would flop around and not remain centered. I might be able to squeeze a pinky in there. As for my EB SMP, it's a MUCH lighter watch (_i.e. more balanced bracelet/head ratio_) so I can get away with wearing it substantially looser, full index finger snugly. I don't know why it turned out to be like that but with the 1/2 link removed, it feels too tight for me for the presence of the watch. I think lighter watches you can get away with it being looser. My wrists really change size throughout the day I'm not sure why so I like to be on the tad looser side.


----------



## timefreak

I agree with Yande, but at the snuggest part of the day it will leave imprints on my arm( not comfortable ) and cooler times fits nice. So what is one to do? Which are better bands, leather or metal? All mine are metal and can not be adjusted in small increments. Actually I was unable to buy some watches because I could not get a comfortable fit and I refuse to let it hang down to my hand. With a mechanical you need a snug fit anyways so you can get enough movement to move the rotor.


----------



## NMGE17

As JK says it is what works for you. Me I only wear mine on bracelets and tighter than you describe yours as I like them snug and not able to slide over my wrist bone. They barely go over my hands and the AD's have suggested it is a little tight, but it is how I like it.

Nigel


----------



## gt_5454

I wear my watches loose ... All my watches can slide over the wrist bone ... Just prefer it that way as it gets very uncomfortable for me during hot days when I wear it tighter than that


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Mines just like a glove


----------



## mav

There's no right or wrong, whatever you're comfortable with. I like to wear mine a little loose.


----------



## vkd668

I used to like wearing my watches a little loose. After awhile, I find the watch sliding about on my wrist most annoying. Now, I find that it's more comfortable wearing it snug just right. I agree with a lot of what Dixan have said. When all that are said and done, wear it whichever way that is comfortable for you.


----------



## gpension

I like mine loose, but not loose enough that it could flip to the underside of my wrist. The lack of micro adjustments is usally an issue for me, except with my GMT, which fits great (by luck!).

I just received an Aqua Terra, and it's a little in between - with the half link in, it's a little loose, and with it out it's a little tight. 

Solution? Bought another half-link, which I hope makes it perfect!


----------



## watch4john

I used to wear my SMP loose because it's more comfortable but I got a lot of scratches on the bracelet from glidding on the desk when typing on the keyboard. Now I wear my PO snug because it's heavier and I don't want any scratches on the bracelet.


----------



## ChronoScot

As others have said, there is no rule* and it comes down to what suits you.

I like to wear my watches such that they are snug, but not tight enough to leave an imprint, when the weather is warm. This leads though to them sliding around by some amount when the temperature is lower, which can become a little annoying, depending on the size and weight of the watch. I experiment with straps and bracelets to find the right seasonal fit (and look).

I would certainly never be able to wear a watch as loose as this guy:










* _although I would like to make it a rule that a watch can't be worn in gangsta rappa sliding over the hand style ;-)_


----------



## nuovorecord

Totally a personal decision. Whatever makes you comfortable. For example, Clooney wears his watches far too loose for my taste, but I probably wear mine too tight for his. I'll ask him next time I see him! 

(Aside: George would probably be a great guy to meet at a WIS get-together!)


----------



## pitmonster

Psydelik said:


> Delete this thread if it's as stupid as I'm lead to think it is, but i'd love to know, how tight/loose do you wear your Omega (or, any other watch for that matter..)? and how should a watch fit, ideally? I find mine slides down over my wrist bone quite easily and I can easily fit my index finger under the clasp. Again, please tell me if I'm overthinking this, as I have a tendency to do that hahah


How you wear it is down to personal choice, but also how much your wrist expands on hot days. Obviously a leather strap can be adjusted a notch or two, but those of us with bracelets must put up with a bit of compromise - or add/remove a link (or half-link) depending on the season.

As my SMP is on the bracelet, I choose to wear mine like this : on cool days I can get my little finger between my watch on my wrist, and it easily slips down my wrist. On warm days my wrist expands and the bracelt is a very snug fit, barely moving at all. I find this a very happy compromise, but it's all up to you!


----------



## timefreak

Good idea about purchasing another half link. Will have to try that one.


----------



## Psydelik

Thanks for all the replies guys! The lack of micro-adjustments on Omega bracelets is really frustrating, but oh well, what can you do? I've heard that it is difficult to get a perfect fit with the Bond bracelet style, but it's so beautiful that i'm more than willing to put up with it, haha.


----------



## spyderco10

my wrist shrinks or grows during the day more than the average person i think and it's irritating. it's probably 6" when cool, and 6 1/2" when warmer. i wear both leather and metal bracelets. when it's warm, they leave an imprint, when it's cool, it slides up and down my wrist. :-( oh well.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I used to wear my 45.5 PO quite loose, however, i got tired of
it sliding over my hand and dropping onto the floor! :-d
On a more serious note, i purchased a DSSD a few months ago, 
I was wearing it a little loose, when i tightened up the strap it became
MORE accurate, hell knows why, but it did!!!
It went from +3 seconds per 24 hours, to +1 second per 24 hours.
Baffles me........:-s


----------



## spyderco10

spikeyadrian said:


> I used to wear my 45.5 PO quite loose, however, i got tired of
> it sliding over my hand and dropping onto the floor! :-d
> On a more serious note, i purchased a DSSD a few months ago,
> I was wearing it a little loose, when i tightened up the strap it became
> MORE accurate, hell knows why, but it did!!!
> It went from +3 seconds per 24 hours, to +1 second per 24 hours.
> Baffles me........:-s


maybe it's more accurate because of less hard knocks from hitting the floor?


----------



## gt_5454

spyderco10 said:


> maybe it's more accurate because of less hard knocks from hitting the floor?


More like coincidental to me ... Maybe the watch was running in


----------



## HiggsBoson

spyderco10 said:


> maybe it's more accurate because of less hard knocks from hitting the floor?


....yes, i thought that, the hands falling off also gave it away!!:-d :-d :-d


----------



## richappa

Q


----------

